
Stack Overflow: Time to take a stand - MrTortoise
http://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/342440/time-to-take-a-stand?cb=1
======
gotodengo
"Tech companies helped stop SOPA through coordinated messaging to users
DIRECTLY through their services.

It's the only industry that has so much leverage for so little cost (free
effectively)

Let's put it to use."

I love this idea, especially the follow up about pointing out the
contributions of the involved countries and their diaspora.

------
kirykl
That should have been a blog post

~~~
MrTortoise
Agreed. Always interesting how the so community reacts to posts though.

